# Sunny Sleeper



## Sunny_Racer (Jan 13, 2016)

Hello all.

I have a 1998 Nissan Sunny Ex Saloon that I would like to turn into a sleeper. I have been told that it would be able to fit an SR20DET. Before I start with the engine however, I would like to do the handling. I would like to know if there is any of the shelf performance brakes that would fit on my car, or would I have to go custom made.


Regards
Sunny Sleeper


----------

